# T-handles On Propane Cover



## Dene (Oct 18, 2006)

Our OB is less than a year old so for now those little rubber T shaped keepers on the propane cover are still in good shape. I know at some time they will snap off because of age and wear. Even right now I just don't like them so I would like to know what others may have done to fix them. Have any of you had to make repairs? How many years did they last before they broke?


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

We have an '03, last check, they were still good


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

I had one of the T-handles break a week after I bought the trailer. I was taking it back to the dealer to get the pump replaced (it wouldn't quit running). The rubber T-handle was OK when I left, but was missing when I arrived at the dealership.

I pointed it out to the tech, and he told me not to pull them all the way down (using the little ball as the latch). As he demonstrated on the new latch, it broke, too! We both had a good laugh and then he admitted that the setup wasn't the greatest design. He said they replace a lot of them, and then gave me two extras, for the next time one breaks!

I'd be interested to see if anyone has come up with a better idea or a good fix.

(I will say, though, that using the T-handle as the stop, instead of stretching it furter to the ball, has kept the present latches from breaking - so far!)

Mike


----------



## Rubrhammer (Nov 27, 2006)

Hi Dene,
Here is a thread on the subject :

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...e=propane+cover

I did a search on propane cover and 2 pages of threads came up but I remembered this one. 
Bob


----------



## Txcamper (Apr 3, 2006)

I just had one break this weekend while we were returning home. There has got to be a better, more reliable, method to hold on the cover.


----------



## Lazybonz(aka Bill) (Sep 23, 2006)

I sorta gave up on those rubber thingy's after I found them loose during road trips. I simply run a long bungie cord under the frame and hook it onto the metal part of the rubber tie down on the propane cover.
It is simple and quick and fool proof.

Bill


----------



## outbackgeorgia (Jan 28, 2004)

All,

My 03 21RS has the original rubber pull-downs. No problems.

Outbackgeorgia


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

So far so good after 2 years haven't had one break yet
But I don't pull the rubber all the way down only hook the handle onto the hook

Don


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

HootBob said:


> So far so good after 2 years haven't had one break yet
> But I don't pull the rubber all the way down only hook the handle onto the hook
> 
> Don


Same here...my 04' is still on it's first round of rubber handles and not showing any damage.


----------



## redmonaz (Jul 24, 2006)

Does anyone have a replacment source for these? 
Thanks,
Don


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> I sorta gave up on those rubber thingy's after I found them loose during road trips. I simply run a long bungie cord under the frame and hook it onto the metal part of the rubber tie down on the propane cover. It is simple and quick and fool proof.


When I had my 26RS, I did the same thing.

Mark


----------



## Steelhead (Nov 14, 2005)

redmonaz, you can usually find these rubber tie downs at a NAPA auto parts store or other auto stores sometimes. They are called hood latches for old jeeps and some others. usually have 2-3 sizes so be sure to get the right size. Not very expensive. Hope this helps.









Dallas


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Still on the originals on my '04 with no problems yet, although the cover itself is starting to crack...I'm going to have to look into one of the many fixes others have tried with that this summer.

Tim


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

All the rubber latches have broken on mine. Most of them while at highway speeds...and luckily the cover never came completely off! (but close)

I bought some hold down clamps to modify it...but never really figured out how to make them fit. The EQ bars are in the way...


----------

